# buildingtrades.com



## arturjhawk (Mar 7, 2007)

I've been lately invited to join BTA (building trades association)
The membership is only $99
I was wondering if any of You guys is a member, and is it worth it?


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Association membership is always a good thing when it comes to getting information, some can be more a boys club then anything else, but if you join a few committees and attend meeting regularly it makes it worth while.


----------

